# Half blown fuse



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate those terminals! I've seen quite a few people chase their tails looking for how there is still power to something, but it's not working properly. I've never heard of the "half blown" logic before. I almost spit my coffee on my laptop when I read that! lol


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I had a co-worker try to convince me once, that the breaker was "partially tripped".


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i dont use the fuse with indicator light on some circuits because the current that pass through the indicator is too high (it acts like a series resistor) and make some items after the fuse continue to work at lower voltage
if i use the fuse with indicator on plc inputs, the plc inputs will continue to work (ie they may get 10-15v instead of 24v)
also you cant ohm the fuse holder since you can circuits that may modify the circuit resistance, you need to ohm the fuse outside the holder


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

oliquir said:


> i dont use the fuse with indicator light on some circuits because* the current that pass through the indicator is too high *(it acts like a series resistor) and make some items after the fuse continue to work at lower voltage
> if i use the fuse with indicator on plc inputs, the plc inputs will continue to work (ie they may get 10-15v instead of 24v)
> also you cant ohm the fuse holder since you can circuits that may modify the circuit resistance, you need to ohm the fuse outside the holder


This.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I dated a girl once who insisted that she was only a "little bit pregnant" from her previous boyfriend. Same concept...


This should give you an idea of why the blown fuse indicator allows power to go through it.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Had an old girlfriend try to tell me I've been half blown ?


----------



## michel (Jul 16, 2019)

JRaef said:


> I dated a girl once who insisted that she was only a "little bit pregnant" from her previous boyfriend. Same concept...
> 
> 
> This should give you an idea of why the blown fuse indicator allows power to go through it.




Yup. I’ve seen a similar setup with the resistor and light between two different power sources to show if they were synchronized or not. The problem was that when we wanted to intentionally de-energize one, we still have some power feeding through the resistor and light from the other source. Luckily they had one of the small glass fuses in series with the light that we were able to pull.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

.............


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> .............


Yep ... engineer was right !! :biggrin:


----------

